# suggestion for powerful lightweight laptop with wide gamut?



## ThomasB (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi,

my best friend, a 6-year-old Fujitsu-Siemens Lifebook (1'" display, Centrino, 1GB, 1.2kg) likes to retire in the near future. PS and LR run on it, but quite slow. The display isn't bad, but not best quality for photos.

So - I'm searching a new laptop. I really like small, lightweight machines, max. 1.5kg. But I also want enough power for PS and LR. As OS I'm going with Windows 7 64bit.
Does any laptop offer a wide gamut display? Or at least a "wider-than-normal" display?

I appreciate any hints.

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## Braders (Aug 23, 2010)

Not sure of the gamet, but this puppy is on my radar for small and light.

http://www.falcon-nw.com/laptops/io/tech-specs

The next size up can be configured to super powerful.!


----------

